# Swissvax Shield or Zymol Glasur



## Johnuk (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi all, long time stalker on this forum. First time poster  

So after spending countless hours on this forum and countless£££ on products, ive decided that im going to cut down my excessive wax collection and go for one nice LSP. So far i have 10 or so pots of wax ranging from £10-30 in my collection however none of them feel special enough and rather that buy another cheaper pot which i know i wont be happy with for long (then i will be wanting to try something different again), ive decided to go for one nice pot!

My two main choices are Zymol Glasur and Swissvax shield. The wax of choice will be sitting on a coat of PB black hole so needs to play nice. Im interested to know which one people would choose. 

Im so torn. From what i understand they are both equally durable (which is important as i will be using the wax all year round). The main thing that tempts me to the Zymol is that its cheaper and a larger pot (not to mention the amazing reviews it gets). However ive read that Shield has better sheeting and ive heard good things about the PTFE which is in theory all good. 

Also on a side note, does anyone know where to order glasur from? Cant find anyone who stocks it..

Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Having a similar problem myself. For a while I'd wanted to own a pot of glasur then forgot all about it. Then I started looking at swiss vax and still haven't made my mind up after being reminded about glasur again.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

One thing I worry about shield is that it wouldn't nesseserily look as good as glasur being a more durability orientated wax although I may be wrong.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I have just swapped a few bits to get a pot of glasur and cannot wait.

Can be bought here http://www.monzacarcare.com/products/?category_id=&search_mode=view_item&product_id=1474&start=


----------



## Johnuk (Sep 15, 2013)

Guitarjon said:


> One thing I worry about shield is that it wouldn't nesseserily look as good as glasur being a more durability orientated wax although I may be wrong.


I know what you mean. Glad im not the only one. Should be interesting to see the poll results. Im worried about the durability of glasur as i drive alot of motorway miles and dont always have the time to rewax every month or two... But like you, im also concerned that shield might not perform as well in terms of looks. I know lots of people argue that the wax doesnt add anything to the finish, however personally ive noticed quite a bit difference from some of my cheaper waxes.


----------



## Johnuk (Sep 15, 2013)

Zolasbackheel said:


> I have just swapped a few bits to get a pot of glasur and cannot wait.
> 
> Can be bought here http://www.monzacarcare.com/products/?category_id=&search_mode=view_item&product_id=1474&start=


Really interesting....

Thanks for the link. Strange that when i go to their zymol wax section, they have every other wax except glasur? sort of makes me nervous ordering it from them.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Have you thought about AF Desire? Not everybody's cup of tea but it is very durable, looks great and a few have gone on the sales thread recently for a lot cheaper than the RRP.


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

www.morethanpolish.com/ list glasur


----------



## Johnuk (Sep 15, 2013)

Zolasbackheel said:


> Have you thought about AF Desire? Not everybody's cup of tea but it is very durable, looks great and a few have gone on the sales thread recently for a lot cheaper than the RRP.


honestly, ive tried Desire and while i thought it was a great wax im not sure that it felt 'special' enough. I know thats a really stupid comment however somehow i cant get that excited over Desire.... I know many people will hate me saying this however i dont think as brand AF have established themselves enough to make me want to part with such a large amount of ££ (for me anyway). Dont get me wrong though, i love some of AF products. Tough coat and triple are some of my fav products. That said i always find myself returning to a wax even after dabbling with sealants.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Johnuk said:


> honestly, ive tried Desire and while i thought it was a great wax im not sure that it felt 'special' enough. I know thats a really stupid comment however somehow i cant get that excited over Desire.... I know many people will hate me saying this however i dont think as brand AF have established themselves enough to make me want to part with such a large amount of ££ (for me anyway). Dont get me wrong though, i love some of AF products. Tough coat and triple are some of my fav products. That said i always find myself returning to a wax even after dabbling with sealants.


I get that completely and find it is a bit of a marmite wax.

What colour car are you putting it on?


----------



## Johnuk (Sep 15, 2013)

Haha well put Marmite really sums it up well.

Chances are whatever wax i decide upon it will be used on a few different cars within the family. However mainly Black, dark Red, and Blue.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Johnuk said:


> Haha well put Marmite really sums it up well.
> 
> Chances are whatever wax i decide upon it will be used on a few different cars within the family. However mainly Black, dark Red, and Blue.


ahh ok, I purchased Blackfire Blackice to use on my black car but still have not had chance to use it but think its designed more for durability than absolute wow factor although Steve from Wath used it here.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=312368

To be honest though I dont think you can go wrong on either of your original 2 choices.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

From the reviews I have read it would have to be the Glasur IMO :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Glasur all the way and will always stay in my arsenal :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Glasur for me.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Always wanted to try Glasur. Samples anyone?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Have you thought about D€finitive Wax Duru$ wax. Comparable to the two you mention BUT I think, more special in their presentation. You really feel like you are using something very special when you use their waxes. You can also customise the colour of the wax, scent and colour of the jar.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I was suggested this by someone while I have been making my choices. Is it really comparable to the others? The others have been around much longer, this was my only hold back.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Glasur is a lovely wax, and glad I owned a pot. BUT it's not worth the price when Carbon is so nearly the same but just a fraction firmer but still spreads as far and easily. Gave the same durability but with a few weeks less water behaviour.

Shield although quite a bit more expensive proved to be that every bit more special. Only had a 30ml sample but came very close to buying a full pot


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes it is comparable to the others. Just because the others have been around longer does not make them better. Def. waxes are coming up with exciting new waxes all the time. Duru$ is one of their most highly regarded waxes and has excellent durability.
The wax pot is glass, not plastic, which instantly gives a feeling of quality and the waxes are so easy to use, on and off.


----------



## Johnuk (Sep 15, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> Glasur is a lovely wax, and glad I owned a pot. BUT it's not worth the price when Carbon is so nearly the same but just a fraction firmer but still spreads as far and easily. Gave the same durability but with a few weeks less water behaviour.
> 
> Shield although quite a bit more expensive proved to be that every bit more special. Only had a 30ml sample but came very close to buying a full pot


Very interesting, thats given me a bit to think about. if you dont mind me asking, what made you feel that shield was a bit more special? was it to do with the beading/sheeting/durability etc, or rather just the branding?

Also for all of you who have glasur, where did you order it from?

Thanks all


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Glasur is an amazing show wax...and it is that. Looks great last 3 months really and a well prepped car. Shield is as it says a bit of a shield, PTFE fortified so good 'Self Cleaning' properties and lasts well. IMHO chalk and cheese I would say.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Both great you won't be disappointed in any of them. 

Both which I still need to get for my collection


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

The general performance of shield was just as good, but it all lasted longer before things started to deteriorate when compared to Glasur.

but if you decide on Zymol, I don't see any reason to buy Glasur over carbon
monzacarcare
Cleanyourcar.co.uk
Morethanpolish.co.uk
Demontweeks
Car-lux.co.uk


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Glasur for me


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Glasur is good, But for me after extensive testing Duru$ does everything glasur does, infact it does it all better and the quality feel of the product and presentation is second to none for what it costs!


----------



## Johnuk (Sep 15, 2013)

msb said:


> Glasur is good, But for me after extensive testing Duru$ does everything glasur does, infact it does it all better and the quality feel of the product and presentation is second to none for what it costs!


Thanks good to know. Its certainly a strong contender for me, so thanks for the recommendation. Will do a bit more research on their wax ranges as ive not really seen much about them. Very difficult to find much information about them on Detailing world.

Just out of interest, has anyone ordered direct from Zymol's uk website? what the delivery time / Quality of service like? Im half tempted now to go for carbon and then save a little bit of money for a ********** wax in the future.


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Go for zymol titanium if you want a wax to compare with shield! and its cheaper!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I put up a test on here on my bonnet with titanium against carbon, both failed pretty much at the same time.

Only real difference between teh waxes I could make out was the consistency, carbon being much firmer but still nice and oily, harder than Glasur, with Titanium much softer, softer than Glasur, almost sorbet like. Both spread and removed very easily.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Shield is immense. Best wax ive used & after buying a sample of dave I will be forking out for a pot


----------

